

Ashton Kutcher Reveals Real Name and Gives Great Speech on Opportunity [video] - Brian_Curliss
http://cultivatedinfluence.net/2013/08/12/ashton-kutcher-reveals-real-first-name-and-gives-great-speech-at-2013-teen-choice-awards/

======
detrino
Rich, good looking actor suggests he got to where he is today by working some
menial jobs as a teenager, continues to give trite motivational speech where
he equates sexiness with intelligence and generosity, suggests the constraints
of life all imaginary.

How would his speech look if he instead was never successful in acting (this
is essentially a lottery), wasn't born good looking, didn't have the money to
live life free of the constraints that poor people do?

~~~
thecooluser
Then I'd ask you, Would it be better for him to go up on stage and say, "It's
not worth trying. I got to where I am purely through luck"?

Aside from that simply not being true — luck is never that powerful — it
doesn't achieve anything. He's encouraging his young fans to work hard and
value things not often valued in the media. I don't see what's wrong with
that.

------
krob
Wow, this implies that he's smarter than he behaves in the parts he plays. We
need more of this in the media. More people generally need to be "REAL" and
let the younger generation know they should strive to be better for not just
themselves but the world they live in in general.

------
fitzpasd
I've seen this on numerous sites now and each has 'Reveals Real Name' in the
title. His name wasn't some big secret beforehand (it was on his wiki page)
and using this link bait in the title defers from the quality of his speech.

~~~
Fuzzwah
I suspect that Kutcher himself used the part about his real name as link bait.

With that said, it was crucial to the point he was making: he learned these
things before he "changed" his name at the age of 19.

------
hardwaresofton
That is actually an amazing (short) speech. It's too bad most of the audience
may not have been able to hear with all the screaming going on.

This guy just went up a few spots in my book

------
socialmediaisbs
I strongly dislike Kutcher, but this was good. I wonder who wrote it for him?

~~~
dagw
Are you basing your dislike on the roles he plays on TV?

